# Painting DIY Rocks



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been crafting a DIY background in which in the style of the ocean rock work I already have in the tank. I've applied a couple of layers of neat concrete to the Styrofoam and everything seems to be going ok. I need one more layer I guess but i'm going to give it a couple of days before I apply this last important coat.

The concrete is portland and therefore drying very dark grey. To match my rocks and "theme" I need to paint the rocks off white. I live in the UK and don't really know whats suitable for the job. Just been into Wickes where I was looking at masonary paint. Would this be OK?

I think I've also heard people use fibre glass resin?

Also do I leave the Styrofoam back exposed or should this be sealed with anything?

I need to know what to use and where I can get it from, Cheers!


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

For my project I used white thinset. I don't know what they would call it in your neck of the woods but here it is used to lay down tile. Read the warnings on the bag carefully. The only danger with what I used was silicate dust which shouldn't be a problem for fish once it has set up.

I mixed mine with a liquid polymere concrete additive by Sika and liquid concrete coloring. I was real happy with the results I got. It applied well in both a thickened and liquid consistancy.

The thinset itself is a very bright white when dry. With a little charcoal or brown coloring mixed in you should be able to get the color your after.

"edit" By the way. I applied it to my structures with paint brushes after they were already completed.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all they have a color addetive that you mix in concrete to get the desired color you want i fogot the name but if you go to a masonary yard you can probably get it there just ask for an addetive to change the color for concrete if you dont have a masonary yard by you try any plce like home depot . :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all they have a color addetive that you mix in concrete to get the desired color you want i fogot the name but if you go to a masonary yard you can probably get it there just ask for an addetive to change the color for concrete if you dont have a masonary yard by you try any plce like home depot . :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## bface1212 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think this is the stuf they are taking about. I used it for my ank and it worked very well, I dont know if they have it in white.

Peace










Here is the link to how to mix it.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=160401&start=0[/img]


----------



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys, I have seen these colour (should i say color) additives here in the UK but nothing thats close to white.

I had thought about using tile adhesive but i'm not sure this does that well submerged underwater?

Anyone in the UK who can offer any help?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

There is white Portland cement, but it will probably be available from a brickyard not any home stores. The concrete dyes are dark, so I have never seen a white one. Blue is available, but costs a lot more. White latex Drylok could well be available and Wickes, Lowes, or Home Depot type stores. It will also seal in much of the excess alkalinity. The styrofoam should be covered since it sometimes gradually deteriorates. One way to seal it is to brush it with a paint brush dampened with acetone (finger nail polish remover). The acetone releases the air bubbles in the foam, leaving a solid outer coating of styrene plastic. The acetone leaves no residue. It just changes the foam from air filled to solid. Overdoing it with the acetone will convert more foam than you might want, so start out sparingly. If your background floats too much, melting away some of the foam from the back with acetone may work for you.


----------



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

This "Dryloc" isn't something i've heard of before but I google'd it and this is what I found

http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonr ... /latex.php

and it comes in white! So now I know what I'm looking for!

I hope after all this hype I manage to pull it off now!

Cheers everyone


----------



## BigBaby~420 (Jun 13, 2008)

i allready put concrtete on everything.... screw dying it.... i want multiple colors and shadowing... i'm not trying to cover regular paint with epoxy either.... theres gotta be another solution,,, *** the fusion spray paint also,,,, someones gotta have something worth while


----------



## BigBaby~420 (Jun 13, 2008)

No help huh,,,,, i've been researching.... i guess the krylon fusion is what people are using... i guess you have to let it dry FULLY... but then its ok.... what do you guys Think... ?????????????? I got everything concreted


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Once you cement the pieces, use the drylok to seal the concrete. Apply a coat of white and then use the concrete colorant like that listed in the post above to color the drylok. You can make all of the shades of gray you want by varying the amount of black die. It's nice to add a little brown to the rocks as well. Click the tab for my tanks to see my 40 long that was painted using this product.


----------



## Chris_ (Aug 13, 2007)

ok gate crash my threah why not lol just kiddin!

I'm based in the UK and dryloc just isn't on the market here. i'm not planning a trip to the US anytime soon so i have been searching long and hard for a local alternative. I found this pond paint and was wondering what everyone thought...

http://www.valueaquatics.co.uk/blagdon- ... p-338.html

ps just found my first baby fish in the tank today, only 2 mind but proud all the same!


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Another quick question that relates to not having "what most people are using" near by.

I can't find quikcrete concrete at my home depot. Do most home depots carry it? If not, what else could I use or at the least what properties should I want in the concrete I buy for my BG?


----------

